# eye closing? what does this mean?



## Reptiledude16 (Sep 11, 2013)

My chaco i got a couple weeks back is doing great and just wanted to know what does it mean he will look at me and close his eyes like im confused does anyone know what this means?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 12, 2013)

_Depends on the situation, it can be anything from stress related, non threatening response to just plain old taking an nap and enjoying the moment. Sometimes people think they're fine because they closed their eyes but it can be just the opposite. Depending on their position what you might only see is that they closed one eye, the one that's on the same side you're on and the other one is still open. Keeping an eye on things and looking for a place to hide if need be. Sometimes if you're looking them head on or you can just see both eyes then they'll close both but not for long if they're not comfortable or relaxed._


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 13, 2013)

It can mean a few things. If you are petting him close to the eye, he is closing it to protect the eye. Like Bubblz said, there is a relaxed sense that a tame tegu can have with closed eyes. I have an adult that is used to me. If she is already relaxed and I pet her, she keeps her eyes closed. Many times lizards close their eyes because they are blocking out visual stimuli. The object is overwhelming, so they close one or both eyes to avoid it.


----------



## Oinari (Sep 15, 2013)

I've had mine for a couple months now, lost most of his green color, shed 3 times, seems to enjoy back rubs. Will generally arch his back into them, then lay back down, eyes either closed/open depending on his mood. I chock it up to his day to day or hour to hour mood usually. How much uv/heat he's had and such. If he isn't wanting the physical attention he walks to his hide-hole. Otherwise he'll close an eye or both at a time, just as he would if I'm no where near him


----------

